# my dog is bullying my kids



## KING'S owner (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a 10 month old rhodesian ridgeback and he has been going through alot lately. he had a major surgery, was recently neutered, and has a paw injury that is taking forever to heal. But my issue is he is bullying the kids for example: bumping into them with his body not accidentally almost on purpose, he will try to mouth them, and take things from them. He does not exhibit this behavior with me or the wife just the kids. I know it probably has something to do with his place in the pack but its frustrating me so i get angry even though i try not to. My little girl is two years old and they are constantly supervised but sometimes he will bully past her and i hate to hear her get hurt. He is not getting the right exercise due to his paw injury and that contributes to his craziness. I just dont know how to react when he tries to mouth them or bully them. unfortunately its usually with anger (no i do not hit him or spray him with water i just do the "HEY") and frustration in my heart though i dont try to show it he has to feel it. Anybody have any tips?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It really doesn't sound like bullying behavior at all. It sounds like play. That IS how puppies play, I have watched my own play together this way. Puppy play behaviors include: mouthing, nipping, wrestling, bumping. And, my guess is that he sees your kids as playmates, but he doesn't see you and your wife that way. That is actually pretty common: kids have higher voices, move faster than grown ups, and tend to be playful, in general, so lots of puppies see the kids in their families as playmates, like siblings.

That said, it doesn't mean that it should be allowed to go on, of course, and you are absolutely right to be concerned because a 2 year old can definitely be hurt by the bumping and mouthing. Well, anyone could be, really, but a 2 year is much more susceptable.

Supervising is great, you said you are already supervising their contact. But, right now, because of his health problems and lack of exercise, I would really think about limiting the contact he has with them. I would recommend crating a bit more right now; does your puppy like his crate? When my puppies had surgery we would sometimes give them kongs filled with treats and peanut butter, or a bully stick. Those items kept them quiet busy and quiet in their crate for a long time! 

Also, when you want to have puppy and kids out in the living area together, I would recommend tethering your puppy to something. You can tether him with a leash, either to you (like your belt loop or your waist) or hook the leash through the leg of a stationary piece of furniture, heavy enough to hold him. This way, you have some control of how close he and your children get to each other. 
[Lots of people use the tethering to themselves idea when they are pottytraining, to keep the puppy close and in their sight at all times, but it would work in this situation, too.]

And, I would work on the "leave it" command, definitely.  
Good luck!


----------

